# Found this little striped grass snake - ID?



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2012)

Found this little thing under a rubbish bin lid at a friends house. Cute little critter, a bit feisty though. Looks like a grass snake of some kind  :lol:


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 4, 2012)

Baby Eastern Brown for goodness sake - put the bloody thing down!!!

Jamie


----------



## harley0402 (Jul 4, 2012)

i was gonna say that too but the stripes threw me off, head def looks like baby brown.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 4, 2012)

was going to say what sort of idiot picks up random snakes they dont know what they are, but then i saw the OP was venomoose! lol.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2012)

So not a baby striped growling grass snake then?  Damn it! Thought I'd found a new species!


----------



## Leeloofluff (Jul 4, 2012)

Woah, did it bite you?! Incredibly lucky if it hasnt, but if it did.....


----------



## bobby-van (Jul 4, 2012)

Put that Brown down! :shock::|


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 4, 2012)

im not into vens, but that is a very pretty brown.


----------



## harley0402 (Jul 4, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> So not a baby striped growling grass snake then?  Damn it! Thought I'd found a new species!



your a dick mate :facepalm:


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2012)

I try


----------



## bobby-van (Jul 4, 2012)

Rip op.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 4, 2012)

There was a young man who died recently in WA after a bite from a 35cm Western Brown - these things are incredibly lethal and even if it's a wind-up, pictures like this should not be posted on the internet. There are some very dumb people out there....

Jamie


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure he knew exactly what it is.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 4, 2012)

After so many posts, I'd be surprised if he didn't... but there are lots of ignorant people on this site who may just actually think it's OK to do that with a very dangerous ven. I'm absolutely fine with those who know vens doing whatever they want with them in their own space or in context - they know the risks. But for those who actually might think that's a grass snake (an there'll be plenty who do) it sets a stupid example...

Jamie


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jul 4, 2012)

New one to add to the collection mate?


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 4, 2012)

Very pretty VenomOOse, but I think your stirring stick's getting a bit short :lol:
A disclaimer might have been in order there


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> New one to add to the collection mate?



:lol: Yeah. He was looking like Kooka-fodder. The bin he was under had 2 Kookas up in a gum tree. I haven't seen too many browns around the Yarra before. Generally they are all tigers.


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 4, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> After so many posts, I'd be surprised if he didn't... but there are lots of ignorant people on this site who may just actually think it's OK to do that with a very dangerous ven. I'm absolutely fine with those who know vens doing whatever they want with them in their own space or in context - they know the risks. But for those who actually might think that's a grass snake (an there'll be plenty who do) it sets a stupid example...
> 
> Jamie


Just to clarify my last comment wasn't aimed at you. It's just that you posted your comment before I finished typing mine.


----------



## jordo (Jul 4, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> There was a young man who died recently in WA after a bite from a 35cm Western Brown - these things are incredibly lethal and even if it's a wind-up, pictures like this should not be posted on the internet. There are some very dumb people out there....


Completely agree Jamie but I'm also a big fan of natural selection


----------



## Emilie (Jul 4, 2012)

I nearly fell off my chair seeing that photo. Lucky I read on before a different reply was handed in lol


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 4, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> Just to clarify my last comment wasn't aimed at you. It's just that you posted your comment before I finished typing mine.



No probs TW 

J



Nighthawk said:


> Very pretty VenomOOse, but I think your stirring stick's getting a bit short :lol:
> A disclaimer might have been in order there



Like "Don't do this at home!"

J


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 4, 2012)

Spiderman ...... no fear.


----------



## Boidae (Jul 4, 2012)

Just be careful mate, there are some very impressionable young blokes on this site.
Awesome looking EB none the less, the young ones come in quite the array of colours don't they?


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah I should say it's not the brightest thing to do. But I do love a good stir  

This one has a pretty cool temperament (probably because it is so cold down here) and probably why I could get away with it. If it had been springing all over the place like a jack-in-the-box I wouldn't even consider it. One of the more relaxed hatchling snakes I've seen.


----------



## reptalica (Jul 4, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> :lol: Yeah. He was looking like Kooka-fodder. The bin he was under had 2 Kookas up in a gum tree. I haven't seen too many browns around the Yarra before. Generally they are all tigers.



Which part of the Yarra VenomOOse as we live right along the Plenty River near Greensborough and it's a haven for all things EB's and Tiger's.


----------



## Wally (Jul 4, 2012)

At least I didn't have to look at a St Kilda guernsey as well. Go Bombers.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Jul 4, 2012)

Kissy Kissy...


----------



## D3pro (Jul 4, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Spiderman ...... no fear.



mmm... if one was bitten by a radioactive snake, do you think they would become "snake-man" and soon after cop a law suit?
(it's late )


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 5, 2012)

reptalica said:


> Which part of the Yarra VenomOOse as we live right along the Plenty River near Greensborough and it's a haven for all things EB's and Tiger's.


Hi Reptalica, it was a property close to Yarra River that I could describe best as being halfway between Warrandyte and Templestowe. I know there would be EB's throughout the area, but I've never come across any (until now, and it's only a bub)


----------



## PMyers (Jul 6, 2012)

D3pro said:


> mmm... if one was bitten by a radioactive snake, do you think they would become "snake-man" and soon after cop a law suit?
> (it's late )



As long as he didn't claim to be "The Best" Snake-Man...


----------



## snakerelocation (Jul 6, 2012)

PMyers said:


> As long as he didn't claim to be "The Best" Snake-Man...


lmao you can not use that term anyway, Raymond Hoser would have a fit if he saw what you wrote, he owns that trademark, and believe me he has threatend a few people with law suits over it, and has even won some...


----------



## mcbuggsy (Jul 6, 2012)

Well done.I sort of agree with the "oh thats a silly thing to do putting a pic like that on the Forum"...but at least if people see it and read the replies they will learn......if not.....the natural selection kicks in again.
Up here in the Shire...we get all types of marked hatchlings from plain brown through to ones like yours.very hard to explain to people who ring up asking for identification of their "baby brown".....
But I do like a bit of a stir as well...well done.


----------



## Origamislice (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's my thoughts...


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 6, 2012)

Plenty of good herpers have been wiped out by your fav "natural selection" scenario  I suppose they were idiots also? King Cobra campaigner Luke Yeoman springs to mind as a tragic loss. To me is more of a case of dumb luck 

I found another little striped grass snake awhile back also. A little prettier than the last one I think


----------



## snakerelocation (Jul 6, 2012)

what licence do you have in vic that allows you to go pick up any snakes out of the wild and then keep them?


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 6, 2012)

The same one that allows property owners to kills snakes they find on their properties


----------



## TheCheshireCat (Jul 6, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> The same one that allows property owners to kills snakes they find on their properties


I have to say that is probably one of the calmest but damning comebacks I have ever read on these forums.


----------



## snakerelocation (Jul 6, 2012)

TumbleWeed said:


> I have to say that is probably one of the calmest but damning comebacks I have ever read on these forums.



and also shows you what sort of a twit he is. (sorry I know no name calling) but.... the shoe fits


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 6, 2012)

Or how ignorant you are


----------



## damian83 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice browns but would be caught dead trying it


----------



## snakerelocation (Jul 6, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Or how ignorant you are



mate its not being ignorant, i respect those like yourself that have a way with hots, I myself included, but to display them like you have for inexperience herpers on here to see, showing them that these generally mental Pseudonaja textilis, which commonly in the wild are not like the one your holding, are cool and safe top handle. Its just plain stupid and deadly to some poor innocent and in-experienced person.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 6, 2012)

snakerelocation said:


> mate its not being ignorant, i respect those like yourself that have a way with hots, I myself included, but to display them like you have for inexperience herpers on here to see, showing them that these generally mental Pseudonaja textilis, which commonly in the wild are not like the one your holding, are cool and safe top handle. Its just plain stupid and deadly to some poor innocent and in-experienced person.



Can't argue with that  Fair points


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 6, 2012)

42 replies and counting.Cool grass snake btw.


----------



## marcnewport (Jul 6, 2012)

Thats heavy......


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 6, 2012)

marcnewport said:


> Thats heavy......


Nah it's only a baby,hardly any weight at all.


----------



## Mo Deville (Jul 6, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Plenty of good herpers have been wiped out by your fav "natural selection" scenario  I suppose they were idiots also? King Cobra campaigner Luke Yeoman springs to mind as a tragic loss. To me is more of a case of dumb luck
> 
> I found another little striped grass snake awhile back also. A little prettier than the last one I think



We all loved Steve Irwin and still do!


----------



## Magpie (Jul 12, 2012)

Are you going to breed your grass snakes? You could make a living out of it.


----------



## Boidae (Jul 12, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I found another little striped grass snake awhile back also. A little prettier than the last one I think



Oh moose you're just teasing us now. :cry:


----------

